# Sleeves vs. Hard Pipe



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Would rather have the conduit end before the rack if that's what your asking.
Also prefer EMT all the way from the rack to the box.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you pipe it from the ceiling to the rack you can be a slob and not comb out the bundle and nobody will know. It will be easier to do adds, and if the maintenance man or cable guy runs a cable their mess will be hidden. 

If might depend on whether I have a 3.5' piece of 3" or 4" EMT around.

(Does the back of the rack have a big enough KO? )


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

We sleeve through ceiling and have exposed wiring to racks more than piping it.


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

splatz said:


> If you pipe it from the ceiling to the rack you can be a slob and not comb out the bundle and nobody will know. It will be easier to do adds, and if the maintenance man or cable guy runs a cable their mess will be hidden.
> 
> If might depend on whether I have a 3.5' piece of 3" or 4" EMT around.
> 
> (Does the back of the rack have a big enough KO? )




Yes...has knockouts up to 4"
My original thinking to pipe all the way to "dummy proof" future adds


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Are you talking about a wall mounted patch panel, or a "Hoffman box", IDF?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Here we almost always pipe all the way into those wall mount rack enclosures. I think it looks better when you have a totally enclosed rack, a lot of places paint the EMT to match the wall too.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Drain tile, it's only data 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

joebanana said:


> Are you talking about a wall mounted patch panel, or a "Hoffman box", IDF?




IDF... 16U rack, hinged


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> paint the EMT to match the wall too.




Agreed...good idea


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd say unless the spec says something different piping right into the rack is my preference for appearance and ease of future wiring runs.


----------

